# Lost my doeling to a horrible accident.  New ?



## taraann81 (Oct 6, 2009)

?Anyways to make a long horrible story short I lost my doeling yesterday morning.  
It was my fault. 
We had been away all weekend and the goats had been penned in our smaller pen(my mother feeding and watering them)  
When we got home I put the goats collars on to move them from the small pen to the barn for the night.  
I usually remove their collars whenever they are unsupervised.
Well being tired I didn't even think about it.
In the morning when I went to let them out for the day I found my doeling hanging from her collar.  She had somehow gotten it stuck on one of the boards in the barn.  Her front feet were literally a couple of mm's from the floor. 

It was devastating.  The worst part of it all??  I knew the dangers of leaving collars on goats and I am usually very careful about it.

Now the advice I need.  My little wether seems lost now, he hasn't been eating and is crying constantly.  He appears to be searching for sweat pea.

I have always heard that goats don't do well alone.  Given the circumstances though will he stop mourning soon and be a fine as an only goat?

Or should we be looking for a companion for him?

At first I thought we would rehome Oliver and just be done with goats.  I had so much guilt for what happened that I thought maybe I shouldn't even have goats.

But then I remembered how much joy they bring to our family and that it is very difficult to find pet homes for wethers in our area.

So I decided to forgive myself and learn from my mistake.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your loss.

I would find him a buddy. Since he was living with a goat already, I bet he wouldn't do good alone. Probably best to find him a buddy fast.


----------



## mully (Oct 6, 2009)

Goats are social animals and need a buddy. So sorry abut your loss !!


----------



## kimmyh (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree, he needs a buddy ASAP. Please don't beat yourself up, just use this as a learning lesson that you can spread far and wide. There are way too many people who for their benefit leave collars on their goats. To move goats, I use a double ended snap and a heavy plastic cow collar. One size fits all, because I never make a collar.

http://www.enasco.com/product/C07108N


----------



## taraann81 (Oct 6, 2009)

Well he may have to be miserable until spring.  In our area there is not alot of goats and this time of year, well even less.  The only goat I am able to find is a 3 yr old possibly bred nubian doe.  

I assume that she wouldn't make an appropriate companion for a 7-8 month old toggenburg wether?  Is this a correct assumption?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't see why not. There will probably be some bullying at first just to establish herd order but she is going to want a buddy as much as he does.


----------



## taraann81 (Oct 6, 2009)

okay.  Well we will go and look at her.  

My only reservation is the fact that she has been running with a billy and the owners have no idea if she was bred.  So I would have no idea when to expect babies if she was.  That makes me nervous.  I like to have everything planned.  

She is 3 and has already kidded 2 sets of twins with no problems.  So I assume that is a positive.

Oh dear...I guess we'll just have to see.


----------



## mossyStone (Oct 6, 2009)

Having a  momma goat could be the best thing you ever do . your little guy will be so much more relaxed and happy with a buddy.....

 I am so sorry for your loss of you little doe.....Hugs

Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## Sweet Cheeks (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your little doe.  That would be horrible.

I thank you so much for posting your loss on the other hand.  I am getting my first two goats on Friday.  6 month old doeling and wether nubians.  

If it wasn't for your post, I would have left their collars on.  I've been doing lots of reading from this site, breeder's sites, and haven't read anything about taking off their collars.

All of the pics I've seen of goats, show the majority of them with collars on.

Best of luck to you with your little guy and getting a friend for him.


----------



## taraann81 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone,  and Sweet cheeks good luck with your new goats.  You will love them!

We went to look at the "nubian"  doe.  She appears to me to be a Nubian Saanen cross.  She has airplane ears and is all white.  Shes definately not a purebred.  Desperate for a buddy for Oliver we bought her and they wouldn't budge on the price.  They were sure she was a nubian.  I will post a pic tomorrow.

Anyways so now I have my 100 dollar dairy cross who is possibly pregnant by a buck that appeared to be part Ewok.

For somebody that knows nothing about goats (mouldy bread and pairs was the only food in there shelter),  He handed me paper work from his vet which states all the testing she has had done in the last few months and a record of her up to date shots and the results of a fecal(irrelevant since it was 6months ago)

She appears heatthy and had been free ranging on there 10 acre property.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank goodness for the free ranging. That is what kept her healthy for sure. At least he did take her to the vet. That is great that you got her. I'm sure Oliver will be very happy.


----------



## kimmyh (Oct 7, 2009)

Congratulations on your new doe, no matter what breed she is.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Oct 10, 2009)

I bought a beautiful buck not long ago that was also adveritsed as a Nubian.  When I saw him I knew that he had Nubian in him, but he also had Alpine and the expected airplane ears from that cross.  Trying to convince someone that they don't have an unregistered pure bred is sometimes difficult.  

Chris


----------



## username taken (Oct 25, 2009)

oh taraan, I'm so sorry :'(

We havent talked for ages and now I log back on to see this 

On the other hand, this 



			
				taraann81 said:
			
		

> Anyways so now I have my 100 dollar dairy cross who is possibly pregnant by a buck that appeared to be part Ewok.


made me lol. Glad to see you havent given up on goats, and havent lost your sense of humor. 

As far as leaving collars on, I have had a similar experience, and I too should have known better. But, I lost my best Boer show doe, a girl I paid $2500 for, a direct embryo imported from South Africa and recip'd by the best stud in this country. I left a collar on her overnight and she hung herself from a tree. 

Hope Ollie is getting along ok with the new girl, would love to see pics of her. Dont worry, she will be just fine when/if she does kid, and if she has problems you are more than capable to help her out.


----------



## taraann81 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi usernametaken! 

Yeah it was a pretty tough loss but we have rebounded from it.

Our new girl is very sweet, I am so curious to find out if she is pregnant.  I am starting to doubt it. 

Her udder has shrunk since we got her it which sort of confuses me.    I hadn't asked when she had kidded last(sometime this past spring though) and they had no idea if she had been bred, so again no idea when she would kid if she was.  

But on the other hand we have had her for  about 3 weeks now and I haven't noticed any signs and symptoms of a heat.

Well here she is, my very uneducated guess is saanen/nubian.  What do you thinks?

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Sweet Cheeks (Oct 28, 2009)

She looks so SWEET!!!!!

LOVE her chinny whiskers.  The goat we had growing up had them.

Will my Reg Nubians get them as they age?  6 months old and no whiskers.

Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## kimmyh (Oct 28, 2009)

She is lovely. With her airplane ears, and some what small size (at least that's how she looks in the pictures) I would guess Saanen x Nigerian=Mini Saanen.


----------



## taraann81 (Oct 28, 2009)

Your right she is somewhat small.  Not nearly as tall as a nubian.  I just guessed Nubian crossed with something due to the airplane ears(which I love).  

Kimmyh would that cross cause her to have airplane ears?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 28, 2009)

I have no idea but she is adorable. I bet you are enjoying her and I bet your wether is very happy to have a friend.


----------



## kimmyh (Oct 29, 2009)

Any long eared breed crossed with an erect eared breed can and usually does have airplane ears. If she had a roman nose I would suspect part of her was Nubian or Boer, but I didn't notice a roman nose, so my guess was Saanen x Nigerian.


----------



## taraann81 (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Kimmyh, I was aware of the heredity of airplane ears.  I just didn't realize nigis or saanans had long ears.  I guess I will have to do a google search.


----------



## kimmyh (Oct 29, 2009)

Nigerians and Saanens have erect ears.


----------



## kimmyh (Oct 29, 2009)

But that is only a guess, and if she had Boer or Nubian in her, you would see longer droopy ears, which when crossed to an erect eared breed, you would likely see airplane ears. Guess I should have qualified my first response-sorry. Regardless of her ancestry, she is a beautiful girl.


----------



## taraann81 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks.  We love her regardless of what she is, its just fun to play guess the breeds.


----------

